# Car pic no longer appears in posts



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

I've noticed in recent posts that the pic of my TT at the bottom no longer appears. Any ideas why? Cheers.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Steve, Have you removed your pic from Photobucket or where ever it has been downloaded from.
H.


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

Harold said:


> Hi Steve, Have you removed your pic from Photobucket or where ever it has been downloaded from.
> H.


Thanks for that. Actually I haven't removed it from Photobucket - maybe they only host them for so long? I'll take a look at my Photobucket account and see what's happening.


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

Just checked on Photobucket, and all appears to be ok there. Dunno?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Steve, Have you checked your forum "user control panel"/Profile etc. to see if its still listed for you sig.
H.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

its quite possible the picture is too big, with the new forum thre was a rule created allowing only a maximum size of some-sort. cant remember what it is. Log into your control panel, copy the link for the pic, remove it, save the sig, and then add it again, it will probably tell u its too big and give you the allowed size...

Hope that helps!


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

Fixed (as you can see!). Yep, the signature pic now has a limit of 450 pixels wide by 175 pixels high.

Thanks for your help!


----------

